# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Las escasas reservas del Ebro obligan a limitar los desembalses

## sergi1907

Esta medida se adopta para mantener el caudla del río y garantizar las reservas de los embalses a la espera de precipitaciones suficientes.

Las Comisiones de Desembalse del Bajo Ebro y de las cuencas del Gállego y Cinca han acordado ajustar las salidas de agua de sus embalses, lo que permite mantener las reservas de los embalses a la espera de la llegada de precipitaciones a la cuenca. 

 El órgano del Bajo Ebro ha concretado reducir las sueltas desde el sistema Mequinenza-Ribarroja-Flix, en Tarragona, ya que el embalse se encuentra a un 38% de su capacidad, con 586 metros cúbicos. 

 Esta medida permite mantener el caudal del río Ebro en su tramo bajo en los 100 metros cúbicos por segundo. Con la decisión se pretende conservar todo lo posible las reservas en este embalse, ha informado en un comunicado la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE). 

 Actualmente se aportaban desde Ribarroja un total de 150 metros cúbicos por segundo, de los que la mayoría provienen de Mequinenza, que se ajustan teniendo en cuenta las aportaciones de los ríos Cinca y Segre, que desembocan en la cola del embalse de Ribarroja y que también se están viendo afectados por el estiaje y por los ajustes de los desembalses de sus sistemas. 

 De esos 150 metros cúbicos por segundo se destinaban 100 al caudal del río Ebro y 50 para las concesiones del Consorcio de Aguas de Tarragona (abastecimiento a esta ciudad) y de las comunidades de riego de los canales de la Margen Derecha y Margen Izquierda, que también incluyen un porcentaje de caudal para necesidades medioambientales. 

El acuerdo asumido por unanimidad fija las salidas desde el sistema entre los 132 y los 139 metros cúbicos por segundo que permitirá mantener los 100 metros cúbicos por segundo del río Ebro y las necesidades de abastecimiento. 

 Por otra parte, las cuenca del Cinca también han ajustado sus desembalses reduciendo las aportaciones del sistema Mediano-El Grado de los 10 metros cúbicos por segundo actuales hasta el entorno entre los 6 y 7,5 metro cúbicos por segundo. 

 Mientras en el Gállego se mantienen las salidas totales en los 5,5 metros cúbicos por segundo. 

 Además, desde el embalse de Ardisa para el Bajo Gállego se mantienen los 3,5 metros cúbicos por segundo que se habían alcanzado durante los últimos días, a lo que se suman 2 metros cúbicos desde La Sotonera. 

 Con estos desembalses se cubren los abastecimientos de la zona que son "prioritarios" y el mantenimiento medioambiental del río, ha explicado la CHE. 

Estas medidas de desembalses son provisionales y se revisarán según la evolución de las reservas.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...62697_300.html

----------


## Comizo

No queda más remedio, la verdad.
 Pro se está creando un nuevo problema en el Ebro bajo Zaragoza, que es la canalización  del lecho por bajo caudal y la pérdida de los sotos de ribera.

 Sinceramente una pena, porque para solucionar eso, hace falta más agua y no hay.

 No conozco como está el asunto de los regadíos a cargo del Ebro, pero parece que a la mínima los embalses y el río sufren bastante, ¿no?

----------

